
Lenovo Unveils ThinkPad P52: 8th Gen Core or Xeon, Quadro 3200, and 128GB RAM - mikece
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12970/lenovo-unveils-thinkpad-p52
======
coldtea
Impressive specs...

